# Next Magic tuition date.



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

These really are going well :thumb: and thanks to everyone that has attended so far and the great feedback received :thumb:

So following on from the last :

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=134646

The next date is set to SUNDAY 8TH NOVEMBER.
If any further details are required please let me know.

Max 5 people :thumb:

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

Alex from Elite car care will be opening for us on the day incase anyone requires any bits and pieces. :thumb:
www.elitecarcare.co.uk
And also available after the day you will, if you want have the full readings of your car taken, noted and given to you as a guide for any future machine work.

I look forward to seeing you then.

Robbie


----------



## crazylegs (Oct 20, 2008)

The 7th of november is a saturday.:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

crazylegs said:


> The 7th of november is a saturday.:thumb:


My bad :wall:

Thanks and edited :thumb:


----------



## KDiddy (Aug 13, 2009)

Start time and finish time please Robbie?

I assume just bring the motor and £75?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

KDiddy said:


> Start time and finish time please Robbie?
> 
> I assume just bring the motor and £75?


Hi mate

Starts at 10am and finishes at about 15:00- 15:30 :thumb:

Confused about motor?? 
We work on bonnets during the training and yes £75.00 for your initial day.

Robbie


----------



## dito (Jan 20, 2009)

im very interested and would like to know more about this mate...


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

dito said:


> im very interested and would like to know more about this mate...


Hi Dito

As per our telephone conversation mate :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## DanSN117 (May 5, 2007)

Looks good, ill have to see what the funds are like next month before i put my name down.


----------



## cavham (Sep 1, 2009)

1. Cavham
2.
3.
4.
5.

I am in and the ex can go and jump if she wants to move the weekends again. Thanks


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

cavham said:


> 1. Cavham
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> ...


:lol: :thumb:


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Typical!

Its my daughters birthday on the 8th so i wont be able to make this one either :wall:

Looks like i'll have to wait till the next one.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

admg1 said:


> Typical!
> 
> Its my daughters birthday on the 8th so i wont be able to make this one either :wall:
> 
> Looks like i'll have to wait till the next one.


Pretend the party is here :lol:


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> Pretend the party is here :lol:


Thats not a bad idea :thumb:

I think i would be publicly castrated if i suggested it though :lol:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Im pretty interested. Your only an hour and half away from me.

Could you give me a run down of what the day includes, products used, etc..

Thanks


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi Robbie,
As discussed on the telephone I have added my name for the 8th

1. Cavham
2. Sunny
3.
4.
5.

Cheers
Sunny


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

byrnes said:


> Im pretty interested. Your only an hour and half away from me.
> 
> Could you give me a run down of what the day includes, products used, etc..
> 
> Thanks


Hi byrnes

Sorry for the late reply,
The day basically is designed for those that want better understanding of what different machines offer in terms of DA and rotary and a look at different pad/polish combinations from different manufacturers like 3M, Megs and menzerna.
You will be able to try all products and also have a play with both a DA and a rotary polisher under my supervision and guidance.
Its a day that will leave you feeling alot more comfortable/confident about using a machine and also with the knowledge of less and more aggressive combinations and when each should be used.

I hope this answers your question.:thumb:

Robbie

P.S. I have had alot of top feedback about my sandwiches aswell :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

1. Cavham
2. Sunny
3.
4.
5.


----------



## dtotty (Apr 15, 2008)

1. Cavham
2. Sunny
3. Dtotty (Need to confirm beginning of next week if I can walk! )
4.
5.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

1. Cavham
2. Sunny
3. Dtotty (Need to confirm beginning of next week if I can walk! )
4.
5.


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

A big thanks to Robbie!

I went to one of Robbie's 1-2-1 tutition today, the man knows his stuff!

I went along with little knowledge of Rotary's and DA's, Robbie pitched the tuition at the right level for me. I came away with confidence on how to use a machine.

We also practiced on what combinations would best suit my needs. 

Robbie also topped up my washing skills with a few extra tips.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Sparky68 (Oct 6, 2009)

Robbie i cant attend anything before March [due to the new car build] so will you have any dates from March onwards?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

toddy2 said:


> A big thanks to Robbie!
> 
> I went to one of Robbie's 1-2-1 tutition today, the man knows his stuff!
> 
> ...


Your more than welcome mate :thumb:
And like I said you have my number if you need any other questions answered. :thumb:

Happy :buffer:

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Sparky68 said:


> Robbie i cant attend anything before March [due to the new car build] so will you have any dates from March onwards?


I cant see why not mate :thumb:

Thanks for the interest.

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

2 spaces left guys.

1. Cavham
2. Sunny
3. Dtotty (Need to confirm beginning of next week if I can walk! )
4.
5.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

1 space left guys.

1. Cavham
2. Sunny
3. Dtotty (Need to confirm beginning of next week if I can walk! )
4. Chris (telephone booking)
5.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Bump for this sunday guys 

1 or 2 spaces left.

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

1-2 spaces left guys 

See you tomorrow

Robbie

Can those of you with less than 10 posts and not able to get my address via PM please call for the address. 07817 922095

Thank you


----------

